# Online gaming and download quota?



## Culhwch (Aug 29, 2009)

I've never really been one for online gaming but now I have CoD 4 I'm tempted. The big sticking point for me was always how it was going to affect my download quota. Does playing a game like that make much of a dent in the bill? I don't want to get in trouble from the wife for using all our monthly quota in a night...


----------



## Cayal (Aug 29, 2009)

In my experience (and depending on your download quota), I could play for a month and never reach the 20GB quota we have including web browsing and all that.

Online gaming seems to be pretty good in what is downloaded. I guess it is because all that is being 'downloaded' is the characters.

I think you should be fine, but is there anyway you can check on your internet usage per day?


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, did some testing yesterday and it hardly affected it at all, so that's good news.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 2, 2009)

Like Cayal said, online gaming shouldn't require much in the way of downloads during regular play. Where you do occassionally get hammered is where certain online games are patched or tweaked and these patches will require downloading in order to connect most times. However it should be a one-off or fairly infrequent hit to take.

Hope you enjoy it, I have been proven to be a fairly average (I'm probably being generous) gamer. So I'm one of the few to still value the single-player mode on my gaming choices as I don't need some little arse telling me "He pwned me cuz I sux"


----------



## ktabic (Sep 2, 2009)

An all day session of WoW I had on Saturday used about 130Mb. Which is probably using more than most of the FPS/RTS games use in multiplayer.

I'm also one of those that likes the single-player mode for games.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 2, 2009)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> So I'm one of the few to still value the single-player mode on my gaming choices as I don't need some little arse telling me "He pwned me cuz I sux"



Thank god for the mute button.

I am more of a single player guy myself, I don't mind the online shooters. I've been enjoying Killzone 2 lately.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been having fun, though I'm fairly bad. Agreed on the chatter, though, I could definitely live without it. I prefer single player games as well, but the focus seems to have shifted in a lot of cases. I still think single-player games are far more immersive....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 2, 2009)

One of the major issues with online gaming for me is the "help" you are offered. The last thing I want to be hearing entering a new area for the first time is some well intentioned veteran going "Ok, now stay to the left because in a second a tank is going to come crashing through that building on the right..."

Thanks for completely spoiling any sense of intrigue or surprise I may have felt. The videogame equivalent of sitting next to someone in the movies telling you what's about to happen.


----------

